# 2010 Outback 28 Ft. Toy Hauler



## Keith (Oct 17, 2009)

I am selling my 2010 toy hauler. It is a 28 footer with 2 slideouts. I have only used it 3 times.
Comes with the hitch and sway control system and many other extras. Like new condition.
If interested please E-Mail me at [email protected] By the way I am in Michigan.
517-563-2781
Asking $19,000 Make me an Offer
SOLD


----------

